# Improve cross building (advanced)



## TWN (Feb 6, 2017)

I got a request to build an advanced cross video so I did.






I tried to approach it in a unique way by thinking of cross cases like f2l cases. This video also goes through x-cross and cross to f2l transition. 

Also making a good looking video is harder than I thought (not saying that this is HQ) but im trying to improve.


----------

